# Crowntail Plakat?



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to breed my EE Plakat male with my Crowntail Female in hopes that I get CTPK fry. Would this work?

My Male:


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

My Female:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you get a flaring pic? He looks to be a rosé tail which is very bad for breeding purposes.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll try


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

You wont get ctpk in f1. It takes generations and generations of very strict selection. culling and inbreeding to get ctpk.

+1 to matt about the rt. It could also be that he just has naturaly raggy edges


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Is this better?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

He doesnt look rt, just raggy edges. The raggy edges might help increase the females ct influence too


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you mean by "would this work" - you can cross breed any form. What is your goal? I am assuming you want to create CTPKEE. EE is recessive and would take you a few generations to achieve. But getting them to be CT should be easier because the male has pointy outer fins

Here's a link to a punnet square probability: (third page - post #24)
Form Breeding - Page 3

Color wise you might get some cambodian, some clean but most with irids. Maybe cellophane, grizzle, turquoise/steel blue (probably multi). I doubt you will get any reds, but it is possible if the female was from a red line, but multi - with irids on it. If lucky, you might even get white but also multi (not clean white).


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

My goal is to get CTPK's first time around. CTPK EE's would be great too. How many generations do you think it would take to get to my goal and what kind of fry do you think I'll get the first time around? CT's or PK's?


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow that form is very helpful. :-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

In f1 you won't really get anything... At best you will have combtails. Breed into f2 and you will start to see more web reduction, hmpk coming back, and ee may or may not start to come back. Breed into f3 and you should start to get some hmpkctee with weak form, and you can tweak from there.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Matt

There should be more long fins in F1 since they are said to be dominant, but IME this isn't always true. You will probably get uneven web reduction in F1 - whether long or short finned. Take short fin siblings with web reduction (however terrible they may look) and also preferably one with rather big pectorals. F2 should give you better looking CTPK - don't breed the ones with curved (downwards) bottom line anal (long fin trait). Look for an anal that is fairly straight (bottom line) or cruved inwards/upwards also with big pectorals. Keep breeding these and you should achieve your goal (if lucky) in 3 generations. But don't get discouraged if it takes you longer.

Try to get as many fry survive to adult. Cull (if you have to) at a much later age, after you can see their form. You will need as many of their genetics as possible thus giving you more choices to work with.

Good luck.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank y'all so much for all the info. I'll most likely breed my dragons first to get a feel for breeding and then I'll start working on getting my CTPK'S.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

This helped me as well. I'm going to try for green/purple wash CTHMPK coppers.


----------

